# Now this is overpriced!!



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Just had a European colleague offer me a September/October unrelated pair of Bottle Fed extremely tame White Lions.

E122,500 pair = £92,415.35 GBP

Now that is bloody expensive!!

LOL

Rory

*122,500.00 EUR*

*=*

*92,415.35 GBP*

Euro United Kingdom Pounds 1 EUR = 0.754411 GBP 1 GBP = 1.32554 EUR


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Haven't you got in a strop before now when people have complained about your prices?
:whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

White lions??? :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

I would love one if i had like - the space and money to keep them.


At that price i'd have to sell my soul to raise the money :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Arnt white lions rare?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Haven't you got in a strop before now when people have complained about your prices?
> :whistling2:


 
No Mate, 

The price does not specifically bother me. I remember last year and two years ago when White Lions we were advertising for the same client were a lot cheaper.

If you have near on a £100,000 then they would be an ideal purchase. 2007 they were £75,000 pair and in 2006 they were £60,000 pair. 

It was to say, 'Hey look, someone else that is more expensive, lol'

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Tomcat said:


> Arnt white lions rare?


they are less commonly seen than normal ones yes

shame i don't get to photograph all animals our clients have to offer, i would love a few hours working with these guys

N


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Only one pair? DAMN!!! and i had a hundred grand kicking about too :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

only one pair yes, the other pair have already been sold dave !!

(and no, not to a uk buyer)

N


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is more than my mortgage!!! *lol*


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

very expensive...buuut.....




























Look how purddy!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

would be a good investment if they breed one day, id keep them tame lion man style:lol2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Oh there is no denying how attractive they are, l have asked Nerys to put up some of the photos l have of them from two years ago alongside the white tigers available at the same time.

I am sure they will be along shortly, damned if l know how to do the photobucket thingy, lol

R


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how much would a tiger cost? I know of a guy from another forum that got a single tiger given to him because it got confiscated from a guy with no license and he works alongside the local authorities, just wondered how much it would of been if he had bought it.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I know your not at liberty to say but by any chance were these off West Midland Safari park? Claimed to be the only breeders of white lions in the UK (dont know whether this doesnt count private keepers.) Also know they've had some financial issues of late so was wondering if they're flogging off stock as it were. 

Gutted that ive not got it on here, will hunt it down. A gorgeous photo of 2 juvenile white lions playing my missus took when we were there.

In terms of rarity numbers are estimated to be around 300 in the wild.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Zak, 

No these are in fact European located.

Should a UK buyer have wanted to proceed, then we would be looking at the full import procedure backed up with six month quarantine.

Of all the cat species l am offered every year, all 100% are offered from our European colleagues, never been offered any from UK.

R


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

How odd, i suppose internal shuffling of stock between zoos/private keeper eliminates import procedure. 

Every dealt in any hybrids? Ie liger, tigon etc.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tigers - normal ones, or whites?

2006 price was about 57,500 E per animal, and that was whites..

these are the pics rory went and took of some of the white tigers and lions tska handled the sales of over the last two years..














































if anyone is really interested, from the uk that is, i will happily go over and take some fresh pics of the lions currently available!

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Zak said:


> How odd, i suppose internal shuffling of stock between zoos/private keeper eliminates import procedure.
> 
> Every dealt in any hybrids? Ie liger, tigon etc.


Of course it would be an easier transaction for a zoo tbh Zak.

Ligers/Tigons mm no not really.

Have heard more fuss about them over here than Europe.

R

ligers - Google Image Search

tigons - Google Image Search


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

gorgeous pics nerys :mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its a normal tiger, looks to be adult or not far off.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Just out of interest, how much would YOU expect these to be then Rory? Bearing in mind they are rare and they're not kept in private hands (to my knowledge) except maybe in private zoo's (with zoo license). 

You should see what WE'VE been offered!!! lol


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

How on earth would you house such a thing!!! i suppose if you can afford to house and feed 2 leions then the £200000 isnt an issue!!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Well to be honest gg, 

The £60k price of 2 years ago were l think well priced for the lions.Although they have been available from all over the world at differing prices.

Also considering the range of tigers they produce on a fairly regular basis in 3 different colours, these being the normal, white and of course the much favoured orange tabby.The orange tabby in fact l would have said was warranted a higher price in comparison to the white tigers and the white lions.

All the prices of the tigers and lions have gone upwards in the last few years since the Arabs have expressed an interest, and these prices in Europe are surging upwards because of Thailand wanting to site them within their parks.

So yes GG, l would say £60k the pair is an ample price.

R


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

i'm suprised the tabby is preferred to the white. Personally i think they look a little..bizarre. Mind u i think the ghost aka snow white(is it?) tigers look weird as well. Don't know why but i always think they have a sickly insipid look about them


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

I just posted Lion costs in a thread about big cats.

100k = VERY expensive, but a tame, unrelated pair of kits...

I've got to get out of this bloody city and back to the space of the country where I can let my collection grow!!


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
found the thread nerys!!!! they really are gorgeous. its made me broody all over again lol think the shock might give my partner a heart attack lol​


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol..

was sent some pics of these guys yesterday.. give me a little while to deal with some wazzocks on another forum, and i will get them posted 

N


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

they are absolutely beautiful i cant even afford a mortgage let alone a bloody lion!!:lol2: beautiful animals though


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats it!!! I WANT A LION (STAMPING FEET)

My missus is so gonna kill me for even thinking it :war:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

now, how cute are these..

























































Nerys


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

put me down for 4 :lol2: assuming monopoly money is still acceptable


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol..

*grins*

N


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Nerys said:


> now, how cute are these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
very i love this pic that cat looks like a really baby she is even sitting like one!! :lol2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Random fact of the day. Nala from The Lion King was based on a white lioness cub  Cant recall where I read that. I think it was in one of numerouse animation bokos we had at college.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol..
> 
> *grins*
> 
> N


i was serious :blush: :sad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

They are so cute i would love one but thats impossible nice dream though


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

so cute, where were those pics taken? Got any vacancies :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they were taken at facilites in the EU, which is where these guys are currently..

lovely aren't they, maybe one day we will go visit 

N


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

god i would love one of them! but at that price its just a wish lol!!


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG!!!!! they are the most beautiful animals ive ever seen!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I love the white tigers also!!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful animals, but how big an enclosure would they need and how much would it cost to feed them each week??


----------

